
EU confirms all new cars will be fitted with breathalysers from 2022 - ilamont
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/eu-ruling-new-cars-breathalysers-2022-183855720.html
======
dwd
Try this article instead. You wouldn't think they were talking about the same
law. Totally different story.

[https://news.motors.co.uk/news/all-new-cars-to-require-
breat...](https://news.motors.co.uk/news/all-new-cars-to-require-breathalyser-
and-speed-limiter-tech-by-2022/)

All new cars will be required to have the wiring, but the actual breathalyser
will only be installed for drink driving offenders.

The speed limiter will also be voluntary and have an override allowing you to
go over the limit in an emergency. My issue with it would be how it works as
there's nothing worse than people using their brakes to slow their speed on
open roads or motorways.

------
netsharc
Holy shit, as someone who drinks zero alcohol when I have to drive even many
hours later, this is such a stupid idea. So now many responsible (and non-
drinker) drivers have to pay for that crap when buying their new car? Good
move to make your citizenry hate you even more, EU.

I dislike the EU from a leftist point of view, since their elite is a corrupt
network of incompetent backslappers who seemingly don't care about their
citizens. Juncker? Von der Leyen? Barf.

------
RKearney
The article also mentions speed limiters that use gps to determine the speed
limit of the road you’re on and prevents the vehicle from accelerating beyond
that limit.

------
thoughtstheseus
I wonder what people will have to blow into next. Europe was already one of
the safest places to drive.

------
jjeaff
>Details of how the breathalyser systems will work are yet to be revealed but
it is thought they will be aimed at tackling repeat offenders.

That doesn't make any sense. If it's aimed at repeat offenders, then why are
you putting on every single car sold? Put an aftermarket system on cars of
repeat offenders. Or, better yet, if you are a repeat offenders, revoke their
license permanently.

------
yumario
The other day I brought a large furniture and no other option but to
transported with the trunk of my car open. The car has "protective" beep
system whenever the car drives with the trunk open or with seabelt off. So my
car was beeping the trip...it almost drived me insane.

It is so sad that I can no longer control what my own car does. This is only
about to get worse as tech improves.

Heck our phones and computers are probably sending thousand of telemetric
information right now and we don't know or control. It just a matter of time
until cars do that to, and we cant not longer control who to utilize our own
cars.

------
nitwit005
Sounds like I'll be able to put a fake 1kph speed limit sign on a stick and
cause everyone to hear terribly annoying warnings to slow down? I look forward
to it.

------
throwawaysea
Breathalyzers and speed limiters? Goodbye freedom.

~~~
vanniv
Europe has already been almost entirely unfree for a good little while now.

